# How many puppies?



## ambiaxD (Jun 15, 2011)

How many puppies does GSD seem to have in her first litter? (My Gsd isn't pregnant nor is she going to be, just curious...)


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I've seen 5-10. Not sure about first litter as compared to others though. I'm sure a breeder or two will chime in


----------

